# Easton learned to use the door knob



## Ltleo (Nov 18, 2012)

Ok, at first I thought it was just luck, then time after time Easton did it again. He turned three months on Jan 5 and he has now learned on his own how to open our doors in our bedrooms lol. 

He jumps up and takes his paw, pushes the lever down and slides down the door as it opens. Lol. :laugh:

Now I too figured it was dumb luck and he just gets it by scratching so I set him up five different times and each time I went into the room closed the door and he with one jump on the handle opened the door and came in :wild:

I even had my wife sit outside with him to watch and see if he was really going for the handle or what and she just couldn't stop laughing..
Guess there a first time for everything


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i don't know if it's good or bad that your dog can
open a door. i'm glad my dog hasn't figured that out.


----------



## Ltleo (Nov 18, 2012)

Lol I know, I haven't figured that out yet myself..


----------



## Daisy (Jan 4, 2009)

One of my collies figured out how to open doors. Not good since he tended to chew and I didn't want him getting into our bedrooms when we weren't home. So, we installed hook type locks on the outside to solve that issue.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Been there! 

Carly open two gates one time and was waiting for me in the neighbor's driveway. I almost had a heart attack. 

She can also open the front storm door. And wire crate doors. She's been known to let herself out, and then let Sage out of her crate. Clips fix that. 

Clever girl, but oh so much trouble some time!


----------



## Mooch (May 23, 2012)

Mine can both open the screen doors to get in the house - that can be quite handy because I can ask them to open them for me when i have both hands full 
It's not so handy when they let themselves in and trash the garbage bag 

If it becomes a problem change the door handle for a turning "knob" style one  Mine have never figured those out LOL


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Ltleo said:


> Ok, at first I thought it was just luck, then time after time Easton did it again. He turned three months on Jan 5 and he has now learned on his own how to open our doors in our bedrooms lol.
> 
> He jumps up and takes his paw, pushes the lever down and slides down the door as it opens. Lol. :laugh:
> 
> ...


I got mine at 12 weeks and they told me that she could open the door and come and go as she pleased. She was outside alot. I never seen her do it and I thought that they were crazy when they said she did, but maybe I was wrong


----------



## LaneyB (Feb 5, 2012)

I had a dog once that could open doors with knobs and sliding doors. I really really hope Ruki never learns to do it.


----------



## jang (May 1, 2011)

Sib opens our sliding door every chance she gets..we must keep it locked all the time..She also used to open the car door and let herself in but I got a new car and won't let her do it with this one...


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

My daughter's Kelpie/Husky mix rescue learned this almost immediately. My daughter had to change all the knobs in her apartment. The dog would get into everything and could not be left alone. We have level knobs in our house and when she comes over we need to watch her like a hawk, otherwise she's open the front door.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

I have a door opener. We need to keep the outside doors locked or he lets himself out.


----------

